# core 2 duo e8400 + hd 4870 viable in 2018?



## the ram (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello everyone im new in the forums but i am reader since 2014 I am from Venezuela and I'm trying to buy a computer for gaming... that in this country is a very hard mission  it only reaches me for the title PC then so this is the final product.

mobo: LGA-775 chip g41 gigabite or asrock 
ram: 16gb ddr3 1600mhz  this is fcking expensive here four months of job
gpu: amd radeon hd 4870 1gb gddr5 same here the cost is too high
hdd: os wd velociraptor 300gb 10k rpm and slave of 500gb seagate 7200 rpm
psu: 600w deluxe

Could I do something in 2018 or at least titles from 2015 to below? thanks for the help and sorry for my poor english


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 20, 2018)

Just don't do that , it's ridiculous , E8400 + 16 GB RAM ??? wtf man ? DON'T DO IT , at least buy a core 2 quad , with 8 GB RAM (don't get 16GB , it's useless for this system) , and afford a better GPU , i wouldn't recommend the whole plan from the beginning .

U R wasting your money on stupid things like , 600W PSU , 10K RPM HDD !! WHY ? and 16 GB of ram ! G41 supports only 8 gigs! .

1 more thing , don't buy an AMD HD 4870 , IT'S SO EXPENSIVE , u can get a 1050 TI or an RX 550 for the price of this old heater .


----------



## the ram (Sep 20, 2018)

nah i get the psu for free and and buy the hd 5 years ago when everything here was cheap I had a pc lga before it was a dual-core e5400 + 3gb ram ddr 800 and a hd 4850 512mb was burned by power blackouts that happens often here ... I remain from that PC the HDD then I go with 8GB RAM and a Q9650 is better that? thanks for the fast answer amigo xD


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 20, 2018)

Who is amigo ?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 20, 2018)

the ram said:


> nah i get the psu for free and and buy the hd 5 years ago when everything here was cheap I had a pc lga before it was a dual-core e5400 + 3gb ram ddr 800 and a hd 4850 512mb was burned by power blackouts that happens often here ... I remain from that PC the HDD then I go with 8GB RAM and a Q9650 is better that? thanks for the fast answer amigo xD


It will really help if you can get yourself at least quad core,8Gb it´s pleanty for gaming considering your situation....also there are some modded GPU drivers and possibly  you will be able to play some more modern games check this video amigo


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 3, 2018)

i know that the economy in Venezuela is doing pretty darn poor but i would recommend against the setup you have listed. its just not that good. if you are limited to the lga775 platform i would recommend at least a core 2 quad q6700 or q6600 and 8gbs of ram. next you will really need to find a more modern gpu. if you can at least get a gtx750ti and above you should be ok for light gaming. my recommendation tho is if you are going to have to live with the gpu for more than 2 years you really should save up more and get a mid level current gen card.

good luck.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2018)

He can get a 1st gen i5 or phenom 2. Or the slowest i3 or r3 from last year.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 3, 2018)

With a Q6600 and a 5870, you should be able to play games at their lowest and maybe get around 30-40 on 720P. The C2D would slow it down, and the 4870 lacks DX11+/Vulkan, so you're limited to 2015 games at best (aside from fortnite lol)


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 3, 2018)

I've owned a pretty good spectrum of LGA775 processors (Pentium E5300, Core 2 Duo E8400, Xeon E5450).  My verdict is that they're great as tinkering machines on a very tight budget, but that's about it.  Technology has come a loooooong way since those days and even an overclocked LGA775 quad core can barely handle a GTX960.  Modern graphics cards are designed for modern CPUs, and a lot of people seem to forget that.  My R9 270X ran like a lazy dog in my 775 system but then ran fantastic with a Core i3 4130 and cheap H81 mobo.  You simply cannot beat computer gear from within the last 5 years (LGA1150 and newer) when it comes to serious value for money.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 3, 2018)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I've owned a pretty good spectrum of LGA775 processors (Pentium E5300, Core 2 Duo E8400, Xeon E5450).  My verdict is that they're great as tinkering machines on a very tight budget, but that's about it.  Technology has come a loooooong way since those days and even an overclocked LGA775 quad core can barely handle a GTX960.  Modern graphics cards are designed for modern CPUs, and a lot of people seem to forget that.  My R9 270X ran like a lazy dog in my 775 system but then ran fantastic with a Core i3 4130 and cheap H81 mobo.  You simply cannot beat computer gear from within the last 5 years (LGA1150 and newer) when it comes to serious value for money.


LGA 1366 is the best bang for buck right now, with Z170 coming second imo


----------



## hat (Oct 3, 2018)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I've owned a pretty good spectrum of LGA775 processors (Pentium E5300, Core 2 Duo E8400, Xeon E5450).  My verdict is that they're great as tinkering machines on a very tight budget, but that's about it.  Technology has come a loooooong way since those days and even an overclocked LGA775 quad core can barely handle a GTX960.  Modern graphics cards are designed for modern CPUs, and a lot of people seem to forget that.  My R9 270X ran like a lazy dog in my 775 system but then ran fantastic with a Core i3 4130 and cheap H81 mobo.  You simply cannot beat computer gear from within the last 5 years (LGA1150 and newer) when it comes to serious value for money.


GTX960? Q6600 was bottlenecking my GTX660Ti...


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 3, 2018)

hat said:


> GTX960? Q6600 was bottlenecking my GTX660Ti...



I find that the GTX 650 is a good match with LGA775, but beyond that there seems to be diminishing returns.  I tried the GT 1030 but even that has problems with stunted framerates.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 3, 2018)

I was pretty happy with my E8600 @ stock and a 280X. Upgrading to a 3570K @ 4.8GHz (and later a 3770K @ 5.0 GHz) with the same card wasn't a HUGE improvement. Barely noticeable actually.

A 4870 though? Fuck that shit.   You need a WAY better card than that to do anything with. Besides retro games anyway. It'll struggle HARD with anything "modern". Regardless of the CPU you pair it with.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 3, 2018)

hat said:


> GTX960? Q6600 was bottlenecking my GTX660Ti...


Which is about the same


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 3, 2018)

For LGA 775 everything under 2MB L2 cache per core is too slow at this point, and Dual Core CPUs are dead for gaming.
Q8xx0 series isn't that much better than Q6600/Q6700 in power uage, and it is slower/less compatible.


----------



## Bluescreendeath (Oct 3, 2018)

the ram said:


> Hello everyone im new in the forums but i am reader since 2014 I am from Venezuela and I'm trying to buy a computer for gaming... that in this country is a very hard mission  it only reaches me for the title PC then so this is the final product.
> 
> mobo: LGA-775 chip g41 gigabite or asrock
> ram: 16gb ddr3 1600mhz  this is fcking expensive here four months of job
> ...



How much does that system cost in USD, and does postal service/delivery services ship from the US to Venezuela? If so, maybe you can find someone in the US to ship better parts to you. Shipping might cost $80-$100 USD, but at least you'll get much newer parts.


----------



## hat (Oct 3, 2018)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I find that the GTX 650 is a good match with LGA775, but beyond that there seems to be diminishing returns.  I tried the GT 1030 but even that has problems with stunted framerates.


The GT1030 is roughly equivalent to a GTX285, I believe. The GTX650 is probably stronger.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 4, 2018)

hat said:


> The GT1030 is roughly equivalent to a GTX285, I believe. The GTX650 is probably stronger.



The GT 1030 is actually significantly better than the GTX 650.  I was using it to run GTA5 with high textures at 1080p 60fps, but I couldn't do that on the 650.  Userbench suggests that the GT 1030 is 50% better and I'd have to agree.


----------



## hat (Oct 4, 2018)

@qubit did some testing on the GT1030 that showed as much. Perhaps GTA5 is an outlier?

Seems he just tested Unigine Heaven. In that benchmark GT1030 is indeed right around GTX285, but that's just one benchmark.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 4, 2018)

Is it even possible to get a Ryzen 3 2200G?


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 4, 2018)

PooPipeBoy said:


> The GT 1030 is actually significantly better than the GTX 650.  I was using it to run GTA5 with high textures at 1080p 60fps, but I couldn't do that on the 650.  Userbench suggests that the GT 1030 is 50% better and I'd have to agree.


As u said the 1030 is way better than the 650 but , do u think the same thing goes for 650 TI or TI Boost ?? they can easily beat the 1030.


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Is it even possible to get a Ryzen 3 2200G?



Considering the state Venezuela is in I'd say it's a tall order to import anything newish. Core 2 Quad plus something like the GTX650 or at best GTX760 or thereabouts is probably the best case scenario.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2018)

Both are dead for today’s games

If you really want to use that ancient gamer 

I suggest a C2Q, 8GB of RAM, and atleast a GTX 650 or RX 560

That should net you 1080p on med settings with decent frames 

But if you can build a decent budget a Ryzen 2200G, 2400G, or the new Athlons with Vega would be a good improvement over that system and offer more performance and features


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 4, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I suggest a C2Q, 8GB of RAM, and atleast a GTX 650 or RX 560


At least a 750 TI and not any C2Q , a 9*** C2Q.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 4, 2018)

Some thing like a 200GE would be expensive considering RAM and it's motherboard, and the CPU itself. A C2Q that could fit into your mother board and something a GTX285+/470+/560+/650+/740+/950+/1030+ or any HD7770+


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 4, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> GTX285+/470+/560+/650+/740+/950+/1030+ or any HD7770+


What is the 740 doing with those GPUs ?


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 4, 2018)

It got lost. It happends sometimes


----------



## kajson (Oct 4, 2018)

the ram said:


> Hello everyone im new in the forums but i am reader since 2014 I am from Venezuela and I'm trying to buy a computer for gaming... that in this country is a very hard mission  it only reaches me for the title PC then so this is the final product.
> 
> mobo: LGA-775 chip g41 gigabite or asrock
> ram: 16gb ddr3 1600mhz  this is fcking expensive here four months of job
> ...




I think many here would like to help you out, a lot of the stuff you are thinking of buying is so old, our automatic response would always be not worth to pay a lot of money for. 

Could you maybe tell us, which parts you already own, which ones you are thinking of buying, and maybe show us where you are planning on buying them, so we can see what is available to you. 

 If you have a grounded power outlet in your house, try buying a surge protected powerstrip with it, this will save your new computer parts from death.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 4, 2018)

Some seriously important questions are not being asked. 

What's your monitor resolution? (you may have to play at reduced resolution/settings)

What games are you planning on playing. 

Beyond that, we need to know how much you're going to end up paying for these parts, because there's a good chance you could find something better for the same price. Phenoms, or even newer AMD stuff can be had for the same prices as a C2D.


----------



## the ram (Oct 9, 2018)

good afternoon thank you for the help the pieces that I have right now are:

a core 2 duo e8400 i think i can buy a q9950 in the near future

psu 480w standard

radeon toxic hd 4870 1gb gddr5 believe me this is 10 times cheaper than a gtx 750ti ... here where I live and not to mention a gt 1030 ... then the actulizo when I can clear

hdd: Hard Disk Wd Velociraptor 10000 Rpm 32 Mb Cache 300gb / seagate 500gb 7200rpm

I plan to buy a mobo with the g41 chip on ebay and as you recommend 8gb ram ddr3 maximum

by the way the maximum that I aspire with this is to play something like 1366x768 @ 75hz


that is temporary in the end it would be like this

mobo: g41
gpu: gtx 550 ti
hdd: Hard Disk Wd Velociraptor 10000 Rpm 32 Mb Cache 300gb / seagate 500gb 7200rpm
psu: evga 500w 80 plus bronze
ram: 8gb 1333mhz ddr3

I really like something better like an i3 but this very expensive lol

this would be the update of the motherboard

https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.v...-asus-p5k3-deluxe-wifi-ap-ddr3-775-socket-_JM


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 9, 2018)

I would rather wait and save up money for something more modern if I was you. It's just not worth it to invest into something this old.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 9, 2018)

the ram said:


> good afternoon thank you for the help the pieces that I have right now are:
> 
> a core 2 duo e8400 i think i can buy a q9950 in the near future
> 
> ...


Even if it is more cheaper the HD 4870 just won’t cut it in today’s games

DX10 only and 1GB VRAM. You’d be lucky to run anything at low settings


----------



## Final_Fighter (Oct 9, 2018)

well actually at the resolution he plans to play at (1366x768) he will be ok on the gpu side for now. its the cpu that is the weakest spot for him now. i could play a surprising number of titles on an old igpu inside a i7 3770k. (cant remember the name at the moment) and i know for a fact the hd4870 was leaps and bounds ahead of it. 

i think a lot of people are over looking the fact that the op is in venezuela and may not have access to more modern tech. not to mention unless the economy gets better soon it may be a while before he can get anything newer. his best bet may be to piece a system together. if you want my honest opinion tho i would be stockpiling food and resources in the vent things get worse, just my opinion.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 10, 2018)

Even my HD 3000 could play fortnite/GTA V, main bottleneck was dual core 1.7ghz i5


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 10, 2018)

if you can only get an old CPU + motherboard  don't bother with any gfx card better than an 1050/ti even that will probs be limited by an old CPU I would of thought.

my daughters PC only has the E8400 CPU paired with an HD7870 it does play games old ones but modern games, unless they dont need high end stuff for get it.


----------



## CloggedVenuole (Jan 25, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Even if it is more cheaper the HD 4870 just won’t cut it in today’s games
> 
> DX10 only and 1GB VRAM. You’d be lucky to run anything at low settings


HD4870 supports DirectX 10.1 which will run some  DirectX 11 titles minus tessellation


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 25, 2019)

imo if you could get a HD5770 + a q9950 then thats about the balance level for something of that era. (unless you get a q6600 and a motherboard that has a 1600FSB. oc potential is exceptional then, but cooling for the cpu and In particular the mb vrms would need to be considered carefully)
but even then your Gpu selection is still in the same ball park.

But with a 5770 and a q9950 you would Probably play games like Fallout 3 - and new vegas at 30-50 fps If you set them up properly.
the new thief game is probably also playable..

Older games will obviously be better.

p.s

i see you were recommended a 550 ti.
This is also a good card to balance with a q9950  but anything above a 550ti or a hd 5770 is probably going to be wasted.  And if they were the same price or almost the same  price.. id get the 550 ti.
it slightly edges out the 5770 But only just.


----------



## Voluman (Jan 25, 2019)

My opinion is: thats not really viable today. Cpu side if you can get any newer cpus like a celeron or athlon you are the same or better. (of course with newer motherboards too)
Its not bad just not really 2018, try stuff from its age or dont expect too much from newer ones.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2019)

how are you gonna afford games form 2015-18 if you can't get anything more than a 4870 and c2d ?

why not a used ps4 instead of an ancient pc that will run almost nothing these days ?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 25, 2019)

3 month old thread and the op is long gone, not been on since December 28. I don't know how these new members always find these old threads and decide to register to post on them


----------



## Komshija (Jan 25, 2019)

It might be a bit to late to respond, but someone might find it useful. *Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad aren't suitable for modern gaming.* I have an old back-up laptop with Core 2 Duo T9900 which is slightly more powerful than E8400 and it's nowhere near suitable for gaming. It can push Crysis 2 (2011), Far Cry 3 (2012), Skyrim (2011) at 1280x720 resolution with medium details @ 30 FPS, but that's pretty much it.

In other words, you will not see much gaming with E8400 + HD 4870, regardless if you have 8 GB or 16 GB RAM. Keep in mind that HD 4870 is DX 10 card, so you will not be able to play Crysis 3, Far Cry 4/Primal/5 and many other post-2013 games.

Core 2 Quad isn't much better either. People had difficulties playing newer AAA games with OC'ed Core 2 Extreme QX 9770 which is more powerful than any Core 2 Duo or Core 2 Quad. Even GPU's like R9 270 or GTX 760 are way too powerful for Core 2 Extreme.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 25, 2019)

the ram said:


> mobo: LGA-775 chip g41 gigabite or asrock
> ram: 16gb ddr3 1600mhz this is fcking expensive here four months of job
> gpu: amd radeon hd 4870 1gb gddr5 same here the cost is too high
> hdd: os wd velociraptor 300gb 10k rpm and slave of 500gb seagate 7200 rpm
> psu: 600w deluxe


Several issues right off the bet:
1) No G41 board in existence can handle 16GB of RAM. Maximum for that platform is 8GB.
2) DDR3-1600 may not work at all. Over the years I've encountered numerous issues with Core2 laptops and desktops where they won't POST with newer 1600MHz RAM, because some modules lack DDR3-800 JEDEC profile in SPD (probably required for boot).
3) WD Velociraptors are no longer manufactured. The latest model was released back in 2011, which means you are probably buying a beat-up drive with worn-off mechanics and possibly corrupted surface (bad sectors)
4) Deluxe power supplies are awful. If you don't want to burn down your house - get something decent. I had 2 of those literally "explode" in prebuilt machines.
5) Get a newer GPU. Even something simple like GTX750Ti can give you nearly double the performance.

Since you don't have many choices in Venezuela, I suggest you look for a refurbished Lenovo Thinkcentre or  HP Proliant (preferably 2nd or 3rd generation Core i5) and start working from there.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 25, 2019)

biigest issue here is compability,not performance. few (if any) modern games will run properly on a dual core and a dx10 card with 1gb of vram. that's why ps4 is the best option.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 25, 2019)

great i replied to a stupid necro thread. 

I really need to check post dates.


----------

